
Oculus Rift review: The virtual reality headset will change everything - evo_9
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2013/12/oculus_rift_review_the_virtual_reality_headset_will_change_everything.html?wpisrc=hpsponsoredd2
======
someperson
Unfortunately not a review. Just an opinion-editorial discussing loosely
related bunch of hyperbole from the author who used an Oculus Rift a few
months ago for apparently a few minutes.

~~~
zik
Yes, and he makes no mention of the disappointingly low angular resolution.
Even the "improved" resolution on the consumer version is approximately
equivalent to using a 1980s IBM PC with a 320x200 CGA display. You get a much
wider field of view with the Rift of course but the individual pixels are
huge.

------
duncancarroll
Did nobody edit this article? It's bizarrely written.

"Gravity and physics say you can’t put a ride an ant Honey, I Shrunk the
Kids–style, but who is going to listen to gravity and physics when you can
ride an ant..."

------
bkurtz13
The poor writing and apparent lack of editing (riddled with typos) really
detracted from the article, which was essentially a puff piece.

